# Parents en retard le matin et soir



## laptitevero (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,voilà j'ai un Pe qui arrive systématiquement en retard le matin (9h,9h30 au lieu de8h) mais qui arrive en retard le soir également (entre 5 mn et 1 quard d'heure) pour le soir c'est beaucoup plus gênant car j'ai d'autres obligations qui restent personnelles. Comment leur faire comprendre que ça me gêne ?


----------



## nanny mcfee (12 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, lui avez vous proposé de revoir le planning et le modifié?


----------



## booboo (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

en leur disant, tout  simplement.

Leur rappeler qu'ils ont signé un contrat, et établit des horaires.
Que l'heure de fin de journée est l'heure de départ de l'enfant avec son parent, qu'ils doivent donc arriver 5 / 10 min avant l'heure déterminée.
Que des retards ça arrivent, mais pas tous les jours, et qu'il faut qu'ils préviennent.

Si cet horaire n'est pas adapté, ils peuvent te proposer un avenant pour le modifier.

Pour le matin, il faut aussi qu'ils respectent l'horaire, enfin dans mon cas ; j'ai horreur d'attendre un enfant pendant plus d'une heure, cela fait un grain de sable qui enraye le bon fonctionnement de la machine !


----------



## Griselda (12 Septembre 2022)

C'est un grand classique et il est impossible de résoudre ça juste "en faisant comprendre", il faut dire et expliquer très simplement, très clairement et de préférence avant la signature du contrat, reprendre ce qui est écrit dans la nouvelle CCN dans le contrat puis redire aux PE.

Une heure à une heure et demi de retard le matin c'est beaucoup surtout sans être avertie. Perso, au delà de 15 mn de retard sans être avertie j'appelle pour savoir si tout va bien. Cela démontre que je suis bien moi fidèle au poste à 8h même si le PE s'octroie une grasse mat. S'il n'a pas envie que je lui gache sa grasse mat la fois d'après il a la politesse de m'avertir.

Le souci c'est que le retard du soir étant moins important en temps, le Parent sans doute s'imagine qu'il est "cool" parce qu'il ne te fait pas faire toutes les heures qu'il te paie. Voilà pourquoi il est important d'expliquer que si le contrat s'arrête par exemple à 18h, tu dois pouvoir t'en aller de chez toi à 18h pour faire ce que tu veux (tes courses, un RDV medicale, du sport...) cela implique que le PE doit être chez toi au moins 5 minutes avant pour avoir le temps des transmissions, mettre les chaussures etc... pour que l'enfant soit bien parti au plus tard à 18h.
Bien sur on peut avoir du retard parce qu'il y a un bouchon sur la route, dans ce cas on a la politesse de prévenir d'autant plus que légalement ce sera du temps complémentaire ou supplémentaire (que le retard du matin ne peut pas compenser!) et qu'il faut alors ton accord explicite. Te payer en plus est une obligation aussi mais ça ne suffit pas à dire que c'est OK, il faut ton accord.
Imaginons que ce contrat s'arrête à 16h, mais le PE est en retard de 15mn, or tu as besoin de t'en aller à 16h10 pour aller chercher un perisco à l'école qui fini à 16h20: comment faire? Le PE te répondra: emmenez mon enfant avec vous, oui sauf que si ce déplacement avec son enfant n'est pas prévu par le contrat il n'est pas couvert par ton assurance. De plus si ce perisco vient compléter ce contrat qui fini à 16h, tu serais en dépassement d'Agrément (grave faute qui peut te coûter ton Agrément). Voilà donc des raisons supplémentaires pour respecter le contrat.

Dans le cas où les retards, même avertis, sont fréquents un simple "je note qu'au lieu de 18h, votre enfant est régulièrement chez moi jusqu'à 18h15, il semble que ce soit compliqué pour vous d'être chez moi avant 18h pour être parti à l'heure? Peut être vous n'y aviez pas fait attention mais pour votre enfant et pour moi même c'est très important. Si vous vous êtes par contre aperçu que ce n'est pas possible d'être à l'heure je vous propose de faire un Avenant qui prévoit l'horaire jusqu'à 18h15 ainsi votre enfant sera couvert et moi je sais que je reste disponible pour vous jusqu'à cette heure là (j'évite un RDV perso à 18h05)." Les choses sont dites simplement. Là le PE soit dira "oups, pardon je n'avais pas fait attention j'y prendrais garde à présent", ou bien dira "ah oui pardon mais arriver avant 18h c'est souvent compliqué" et dans ce cas si ça te convient tu la rassure en lui répondant que ce n'est pas dramatique il suffit de faire un avenant pour modifier les horaires (et la mensu!), d'autant plus que les HC sont payées plus chere en net alors autant les intégrer à la mensu même si quelque fois elles ne sont pas faites. C'est surtout la loi car les HC ne doivent pas avoir caractère de récurrence sinon c'est de la fraude, même de ta part car auprès des impôts elles sont défiscalisées.

Parler de tout ça lors de l'entretient c'est mieux car souvent le PE ne réalise pas que même si nous sommes déjà chez nous, nous travaillons tant que l'enfant est présent. Que le retard d'un seul PE peut nous mettre en retard pour nos autres obligations. Quelque fois il a du mal à savoir à l'avance à quelle heure il arriverait, alors lui dire qu'on mets cette horaire là pour l'instant et on réajustera si necessaire, sachant tout de même que je n'accepte pas de contrat au delà de telle heure, s'il pense pouvoir avoir besoin au delà de ta limite il evite un contrat avec toi. Anticiper est la clef d'une bonne communication, d'une bonne collaboration.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Non pas de proposition systématique d'avenant pour rallonger la journée !  Pourquoi ? Et s'il ce parent n'arrive pas à 18h15 on pousse jusqu'à 18h30 ? 

Non, on rappelle clairement les termes du contrat.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour déjà le matin je vaque à mes occupations si c'est 8h et bien si l'enfant n'est pas là à 9h je pars me promener avec les autres aussi systématiquement où je suis dans le jardin et je n'entend pas la sonnette !!! peut-être à son tour comprendra t-il enfin en tout cas je le fais bien attendre à son tour ??? en tout cas avant de faire ainsi j'ai une bonne explication avec le PE et le soir c'est 18h parti avec l'enfant !!! je ressors mon contrat et lui fait relire comme un gamin !!! à un moment ils font ch.er !!!


----------



## Petuche (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, et voilà moi ce matin même chose... heure du matin indiquée 8H30 et ce matin le petit est arrivé à plus de 9H, bien sûr sans prévenir... J'en ai ras le bol ☹.


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Septembre 2022)

On va ouvrir un concours. J'attends toujours ma dernière accueillie qui doit arriver à 8h30 les lundis. Sur mes 3 autres accueillis, un est arrivé en retard d'une demie heure ce matin. Deux à l'heure sur quatre. A peine la moyenne.


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Septembre 2022)

Et voilà ! Nous sommes enfin au complet. Le papa de la dernière arrivée m'a rejoint dans la coulée verte près de chez moi ou j'étais partie en promenade. Arrivée à 10h40 au lieu de 8h30 prévu au contrat !


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

Très bien Catie et perso je ne sais même pas si je leur dirais où je suis question qu'ils attendent comme moi !!!


----------



## zabeth 1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Mais que c'est pénible ces PE jamais à l'heure...
Vous leur rappelez les horaires prévus,* gentiment mais fermement*. L'heure c'est l'heure. 
*VOUS AVEZ UNE VIE PRIVEE*, (des RDV médicaux, des courses à faire, une activité physique, etc...) 
Bon courage !


----------



## papillon (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

oh que oui que c'est pénible des PE qui ne respectent pas les horaires notés au contrat.
la moindre des choses est de prévenir quoi ! que ce soit pour un retard le matin et/ou le soir 
je trouve complètement hallucinant de devoir toujours faire une piqûre de rappel pour ça. 
Moi un PE qui arrive à 9h au lieu de 8h sans prévenir, il me le fait une fois mais pas deux 
Je trouve que c'est de plus en plus récurrent ce manque d'éducation, c'est exaspérant


----------



## kikine (13 Septembre 2022)

j'ai eu un pe comme ça tous les matins 3h de retard une fratrie, mon seul contrat
maintenant j'ai noté qu'en cas de retard dépassant 1h sans être prévenue je considérais ma journée libre et salaire dû...


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Kikine, de toute façon, si absence du fait du PE c'est une absence pour convenance personnelle donc pas de minoration de salaire. Mais ok bien vu pour la journée libre. Mais si on a d'autres accueillis, la notion de journée "libre" est toute relative.


----------



## liline17 (13 Septembre 2022)

Comment tu as fait Kikine, tu as mis un avenant?


----------



## isa19 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 perso je les convoque tous les 2 pour mettre à plat ce pb  et rappeler le planning . J'espère que vous facturez les retards du soir. Dites leur que vous avez des impératifs le soir et qu'ils doivent être la à l'heure et que vous n'êtes pas obligé de faire des heures comp et que l'enfant peut être déposé en gendarmerie si l'heure est passée Ca devrait les calmer.


----------



## kikine (13 Septembre 2022)

> Comment tu as fait Kikine, tu as mis un avenant?


non comme c'était une fratrie elle me prenait toutes mes places, le contrat n'a pas duré d'autres soucis je pourrais écrire un roman avec ce qu'elle m'a fait subir, en 1 mois de contrat seulement. ça a fini au prud'homme non-paiement de salaire (1000 balles) maman rsa donc pas solvable.. donc maintenant les pe maman solo qui ne travaillent pas, désolée mais je ne prends pas le contrat.. me suis fait avoir 1 fois pas 2
j'ai mis la clause sur les contrats suivant


----------

